# Drifting and Wading both producing! TROPHY trout released, pic HEAVY



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

I feel like a broken record as I type up this report, but the fishing has stayed flat out amazing! The Matagorda Bay system is in phenomenal shape!

DRIFTING
Drifting over deep mud with scattered shell as been the ticket for those that don't want to get out of the boat. Throwing shrimp has been the most productive, but gulps are hanging in pretty good, especially when the water color is decent. Releasing a trophy trout is happening on almost every trip and some clients have been lucky enough to release multiple trout over 25" on a single trip.

WADING
When the wind gets to stiff and we have to resort to wading, it hasn't let us down. Hugging tight to the bank and throwing top waters has gotten it done! So don't let the weather forecast scare you off.

During April we'll be both wading and drifting, depending on the clients wishes and what Mother Nature throws at us. Whether you are just wanting to catch some fish or target that GIANT, let us help you achieve it!

Below are our upcoming openings:
MARCH 28-31
APRIL 1, 2, 7, 9-14
Most of these dates only have one boat left open, so don't procrastinate contacting us.

To book or get more detail, contact Daniel:
979.240.5312 call or text
[email protected] email
www.run-n-gunadventures.com website


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------

